# Our beautiful Toby is gone



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

At the beginning of the month we noticed that our beautiful black cat was breathing heavily. We immediately took him to the vet and she took x-rays. His lungs and belly were full of fluid. They diagnosed him with the most severe case of feline asthma they have ever seen. We administered antibiotics and steroids for 3 weeks. We even ordered the AeroKat inhaler and medication in hopes that we could give him a good life. He never improved. He had a few good days where he jumped up on things and laid with us on the couch, but the past couple of days he was no longer eating or drinking and just laid on the arm of the couch panting for breath. We didn't want him to suffer anymore so we had him euthanized last night. I never knew cats could get such severe asthma that they could pass away but it seems that 1% of them do.

Toby was a "puppy cat" who frequently talked to us and gave us so much love. Posting in this forum is so cathartic because I know everyone here understands our pain.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

I'm so sorry about Toby! That would broke my heart I hope you feel better soon we're all here for you!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

So sad! Much sympathy on your loss. Remember always the good times, and that you did the best you could for him.


----------



## Tikatoo (Nov 22, 2019)

Losing a kitty is so very very hard, especially when it so out of the blue like that. What a sad experience, and you tried so hard. I'm so sorry for your loss. It's sad how long the pain can last. Years for me. I still miss my longtime 18 year old Honey. She was my rock. Give yourself some care. Toby knew how much you love him.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I am so sorry. Yes, we all understand. It's always so hard. Rest assured that you did that right thing and that Toby knows that you love him. He is in a better place. He knows nothing of pain now.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts. It was even more difficult because Toby was only 8 years old. He was gone much too soon. But he was 6 months old when we adopted him and had been in 2 shelters so we know we gave him a better life than he would have otherwise had.


----------



## Catgirl13 (Jan 29, 2021)

That's really sad! 
I'm sure he'll be happy but not as much with out you guys I'm sure he loved you guys so much!


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

He had a wonderful life and he knows that. Thank you for adopting and loving him.


----------



## Peachiekitty (Mar 3, 2021)

He was a beautiful guy. It’s so hard to lose a kitty like that. ❤


----------



## Janis (Aug 26, 2010)

dseag2 said:


> Thank you everyone for your support and thoughts. It was even more difficult because Toby was only 8 years old. He was gone much too soon. But he was 6 months old when we adopted him and had been in 2 shelters so we know we gave him a better life than he would have otherwise had.


So sorry.🙏


----------

